# Yacine Brahimi



## Louis Gara (6 Novembre 2014)

*Yacine Brahimi*, trequartista francese naturalizzato algerino, classe '90. Quest'estate è passato dal Granada al Porto per 6 milioni. Inizio di stagione ad alto rendimento: tra campionato e Champions, 6 gol e 7 assist. 
Ieri sera contro l'Athletic, gol e grande assist.

In basso, un video della sua attuale stagione al Porto.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Novembre 2014)




----------



## The Ripper (6 Novembre 2014)

Non lo conosco molto, ma c'è un giocatore algerino che mi stupì tantissimo al Mondiale. Non ricordo il nome ma mi sembra che si è trasferito in Premier...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Novembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco molto, ma c'è un giocatore algerino che mi stupì tantissimo al Mondiale. Non ricordo il nome ma mi sembra che si è trasferito in Premier...



Parli di Feghouli, il numero 10 della Nazionale dell'Algeria che ha fatto 3 gol al Mondiale ?


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2014)

Sicuramente sta stupendo, però vediamo più avanti, mi sembra un calciatore molto estroso ma allo stesso tempo pure molto anarchico.


----------



## robs91 (25 Novembre 2014)

Grande talento.Come scritto in un altro topic è stato pagato solo 8 milioni di euro,ora ne vale già il triplo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Novembre 2014)

Sono un pò dubbioso su questi talenti africani,
indibbiamente ce ne sono parecchi talentuosi, ma hanno caratteri particolari
bisognerebbe inserirli in rose molto compatte e con forti valori come il vecchio Milan


----------

